# AMS tank and box car



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Though peole would like to see some detail on these 2 1:20 scale AMS cars:


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

And now the tank car:


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

These are incredibly detailed cars. I've accumulated 20 so far and intend to have ever road name and number. Ridge Road Station has great prices on them.
I can't believe that can sell them for the price with such great detail.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I bought a Kay-Dee 831 coupler for my bachman mogol to allow it to match coupler heights.


----------

